# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  waar kan ik laxeerpillen kopen?

## lisi31

heeix,

ik wil graag weten waar je laxeerpillen kan kopen.
ik heb al op bijv. de site van het Kruidvat gekeken en daar stond dat ze daar te koop waren maar toen ik in de winkel zelf ging kijken kon ik ze niet vinden. of ik heb gwn niet goed gekeken of ze zijn er echt niet.

iemand die me kan helpen? mail naar [email protected]  :Confused:

----------

